# You talked me into it...



## Truebrew (Jul 25, 2011)

OK, I didn't have a slurry so I'm in the pre-yeast stage of a 1 gal. apple concentrate wine to make SP. From Lon's FAQ, it looks like I just use the whole batch to make the pee. (Please tell me I read that right!)

I also noticed that the recipe calls for Sparkolloid, which I don't have. But, I do have Isinglass. Any reason I can't substitute?

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 25, 2011)

I prefer Super Kleere myself


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 25, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I prefer Super Kleere myself



Ditto to that...


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 25, 2011)

You don't NEED a clearing agent. It clears on it's own. I have never used on and have made several Pees.

Debbie


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 25, 2011)

Truebrew said:


> OK, I didn't have a slurry so I'm in the pre-yeast stage of a 1 gal. apple concentrate wine to make SP. From Lon's FAQ, it looks like I just use the whole batch to make the pee. (Please tell me I read that right!)
> 
> I also noticed that the recipe calls for Sparkolloid, which I don't have. But, I do have Isinglass. Any reason I can't substitute?
> 
> ...



You read that right.

Go ahead and use the whole gallon. When I do this, usually bump it up to a 6 gallon batch. BONUS!


----------



## Truebrew (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. Fingers are crossed that this one will be a real winner.


----------

